# 82 633 CSI, idles rough, runs rich



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

I just bought a 1982 633CSI, And i am having trouble with it starting in the mornings, i have to push down on the gas pedal and rev it until it warms up, I am told by some, that because the temp gauge isnt moving when i drive it that it is running rich, becuase of a CTS sensor being out. Any help? I have no clue about these cars. 
1. runs richs
2. wont start easily
3. temp gauge barely moves, even on long trips

Here are some pics


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

on the bottom side of the airflow meter (waffle print thing between the air intake and the throttle body) there is a little screw...flat head or allen I can't remember that will allow you to adjust the a/f mixture...
could be a cold start injector too

how many miles are on it?

NICE INTERIOR!!!! never seen a red one before real cool! (almost wonder if it is factory or not)
good lookin car you got there my first one was a grey version of yours with the tan interior!
Great cars!


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks for the advice, I will def check that out, it has 92k on it, And the red interior happens to be from the factory, this bimmer came with the original window sticker in the glove box. I picked this baby up for 1500 cash, original owner in Sante Fe, NM.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

wow nice find!
thats exciting...I dont even know how many miles mine has on it as the odo is broken...by the way it runs my guess is somewhere around 400k hahaha
needs a rebuild in a bad way still reliable though!
The M40 motor is the best one BMW ever made!! My buddy has a 535 same gen same motor with almost 300k on it and no rebuilds!

Might be the idle control valve too I just changed mine out...but try the other stuff if it works then you dont even have to buy anything...my little intake bellows was cracked as well and was allowing air to get in after the air flow meter...confused 6 series
this price is from www.bavauto.com
Part Number 
13 41 1 286 688

Idle Control Valve

$199.95


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

This may sound dumb, I unplugged the coolant temperature sensor wires, and the sender wires, and the car seems to start right up, it also doesnt have any hesitation, it still idles a little rough though, I am going to replace the the sensor and sender, and see if that is the fix, with the hesitation gone, i realize now that this a pretty quick little car. One stupid question though, in order to replace the sensor and sender, i have to drain some coolant off, how do i do that? I am not a mechanic. LOL


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

Also could the rough idling be attributed to the choke "sensor" going into the carbeurator?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

SNMCoakley said:


> Also could the rough idling be attributed to the choke "sensor" going into the carbeurator?


Fuel Injected. The idle control valve is a big one. You can clean it to get some life back. Any type of vaccum leak is going to cause this as well. There is a drain on the radiator. The temp sensors wont affect startup.

Do things get better when its warm? That points to the idle control valve.

Does it miss?

Have you checked timing and other basic tune-up items?


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

It runs normal when it gets warm, the previous owner had 3k in work done to it in october of last year, i guess i have to spring for an idle control valve, would a bad ICV make it not want to start? It takes quite a few tries before i can get the car to warm up and start, when i press down on the accelarator when i first start it, it will not rev and makes it quit.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

SNMCoakley said:


> It runs normal when it gets warm, the previous owner had 3k in work done to it in october of last year, i guess i have to spring for an idle control valve, would a bad ICV make it not want to start? It takes quite a few tries before i can get the car to warm up and start, when i press down on the accelarator when i first start it, it will not rev and makes it quit.


The ICV will mess up starts. It basically only operates at warm up to level out the idle.


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

I was doing a bit of research and found a link for instructions on how to clean the idle control valve. I will see how that works before i replace it. Heres the link for anyone else that may want to do the same. http://normgrills.net/bcg/Engine_Mgmt.html#anchor47139590


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

Strangest thing, I cleaned the air intake, throttle body, and Idle control valve today, and now my starting issues, and idle issues are gone. I have a new problem though......


----------



## Sixdown (Mar 5, 2008)

SNMCoakley said:


> Strangest thing, I cleaned the air intake, throttle body, and Idle control valve today, and now my starting issues, and idle issues are gone. I have a new problem though......


It was most likely the ICV. Most of my M20 and M30 powered cars have the same idle issues and have been fixed by replacing the ICVs.

What is this new problem?


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

*Lol*

I went to my local oil change place today, to get my oil changed of course. They told me i would have to get an oil filter from the local autozone before they could change my oil. Me not being technical at all, i went and got it. I took it to the oil change place, and after 40 minutes they called me an told me they could not figure out how to change the oil. LOL, is it really that hard on a 1982 633csi? Does anyone have a link to post for instructions. Can anyone here help? I would be happy to do it myself, but i dont know how.

Any answers are appreciated!

Thanks guys, I love my new car, now that i have fixed it i want to take care of it, I didnt realize the power those little sixers have until i got mine in tip top. LOL

Thanks!

Melissa
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah Strange, you did what we said and it worked. :rofl:

Yeah, dont take your car to the oil change place. Thats pretty horrible. In this pic you can see the oil filter and housing. The drain is on the bottom. Or get a Mityvac and you dont even have to drain it.


----------



## ky2970 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is one fantastic looking 633. Luckily they brought back the 6er!


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

No offense, but i find that picture disgusting, That is not a car made by BMW anymore, its a car so customd' out that it looks like it could be anything. EWWWWWWW........


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

SNMCoakley said:


> No offense, but i find that picture disgusting, That is not a car made by BMW anymore, its a car so customd' out that it looks like it could be anything. EWWWWWWW........


hey man be nice...to each their own

at least it probably idles smooth!!! haha j/k

we are lucky enough to have one of the prettiest car BMW has ever made but you are wrong in thinking BMW designed that body...


----------

